# zurück nach 15 Jahren Pause :) Gaming PC bauen



## Uno01 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

nach ca. 15 Jahren Pause dachte ich mir (vllt. auf wegen Corona) es ist mal wieder Zeit in die Welt des Gaming einzusteigen. Da ich mich lange Zeit nicht mehr mit der Technik  beschäftigt habe, bin ich etwas eingerostet und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung . 
Primäres Ziel: Gaming  (evtl. auch bisschen Bildbearbeitung/Videos bearbeiten)

Nach Recherchen habe ich mich nun für folgende Komponenten entschieden: 

AMD Ryzen 3900X 
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi AMD 
Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4 
8 GB MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super X Trio DDR 6
1000 GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2. 
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3600 DIMM CL 16 Dual Kit 
be quiet! Pure Base 600
650 Watt Corsair CX Series XC650M Modular 80+ Bronze


Soweit so gut  
Gerade bei dem Mainboards habe ich mich schwer getan. 
Gedanken mache ich mir auch über die Kühlung, aber hoffe der DarkRock reicht aus. 
Müsste ich auf 700 Watt hoch?

Wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr mal euer geschultes Auge drüber werfen könntet. 
Liebe Grüße aus NRW und besten Dank euch


----------



## ohleck1985 (4. Juni 2020)

Der dark Rock pro 4 ist mit das stärkste und beste was es an Luftkühlung gibt. Das ist mehr als nur reicht aus. Ich persönlich würde wenn es vom Geld her passt 32gb kaufen und das Netzteil als goldnetzteil kaufen. Sonst passt das alles für mich.
Lg Martini


----------



## ohleck1985 (4. Juni 2020)

Und nein musst nicht auf 700watt hoch , kannst sogar auf 600 runter wenn du magst aber 650 ist finde ich sehr gut, etwas Luft nach oben ist nie schlecht. Vielleicht bekommst irgendwann ne Grafikkarte die extrem viel braucht, dann hast noch Reserven


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Juni 2020)

wechsel auf den 3700x, brocken 3, Straight Power11 Platinum 650, gigabyte elite,
nvme bringt beim Zocken nix,
das pure base ist mist, 32gb ram....

aber füll mal unseren Fragenkatalog aus
dann kann man dir sagen was du brauchst.
Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten


----------



## Uno01 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo  
Vielen Dank euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort. 
an ohleck:  perfekt. Wollte unbedingt bei einem Luftkühler bleiben, da ich von Wasserkühlern überhaupt keine Ahnung habe. Werde mich für den DarkRockPro4 entscheiden  

TrueRomance: ja bei dem Gehäuse bin ich mir echt unsicher, dachte mit Be Quiet kann man nicht viel falsch machen, hättest du noch eine Idee, die mit dem vor allem großen DarkRock passen würde und dämmtechnisch funktioniert?  wäre die "1000GB Samsung 860 QVO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND QLC (MZ-76Q1T0BW) auch möglich? dachte die 970 Evo hätte eine schnelle Lesegeschwindigkeit von 3500 Mb/s  - wusste nicht das NVMe mir beim Gaming keinen Vorteil bietet  



Hier der Fragebogen: 
1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC? 
AMD Ryzen 3900X 
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi AMD 
Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4 
8 GB MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super X Trio DDR 6
1000 GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2. 
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3600 DIMM CL 16 Dual Kit 
be quiet! Pure Base 600
650 Watt Corsair CX Series XC650M Modular 80+ Bronze

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 
WQ HD ## 2560 x 1440 ## 165 Hz
3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 


4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
sofort

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 
nein

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
ja 

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
2000-2500 Euro

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Battlefield, MoD

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
1 TB - wobei ja manche Spiele mittlerweile sogar 300 MB und mehr benötigen - sollte ich evtl. hochstocken ? 

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 
Suche einen flüssigen Gaming PC mit dem ich evtl. auch noch Bildbearbeitung + Videos bearbeiten kann


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Nimm das E11 entweder als 550W oder 750W. Das 650W ist nicht so gut. 
Bei der SSD statt der EVO die EVO PLUS nehmen. Auf keinen Fall eine SSD mit billigem QLC nehmen. 

Mit dem R9 und dem DRP4 machst du nichts falsch.

Wenn es das Budget zulässt solltest du direkt 32 GiB RAM als 2x 16 GiB verbauen.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

das 650 platinum ist nicht das 650watt Gold. hier hat das 650er bereits 2 EPS Stecker.

der 3900x bringt halt beim Zocken auch keine Vorteile. der 3700x ist da völlig ausreichend.

bei dem Budget kann man zum Fractal R7 greifen oder zum NZXT H710.


----------



## Uno01 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde  
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Ich habe jetzt mal eure Vorschläge aufgenommen und habe dann folgendes 

AMD Ryzen 3900X                     
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4 
8 GB MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super X Trio DDR 6
1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC 
32GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB) 32GVKC Ripjaws      ##### (oder 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit?? )#### 
NZXT H710
700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Eigentlich war ich immer auf Intel getriggert. Allerdings die Ergebnisse, die ich mir angeschaut habe zeigten beim Gaming ähnliche Werte zwischen Ryzen 3900x (3700x) und I9900k. 
Ist das aktuell nur noch eine Glaubensfrage wie Nutella mit Butter oder ohne?   
Meine Überlegungen wäre vllt. doch noch auf Intel zu wechseln. 

Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF                
MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail
Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4 
8 GB MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super X Trio DDR 6
1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC 
32GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB) 32GVKC Ripjaws       (oder 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit?) 
NZXT H710
700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Freue mich über eure Meinungen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Mühe.
Liebe Grüße und in Vorfreude,


----------



## Lordac (5. Juni 2020)

Servus,

bei nur ein bisschen Bild-/Videobearbeitung würde ich es so machen:

*CPU:* Ryzen 7 3700X
*CPU-Kühler:* Brocken 3
*Mainboard:* MSI B450 Mortar Max, Tomahawk Max, -A Pro Max *oder* Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite 
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16, z.B. G.Skill RipJaws V 
*SSD: *Silicon Power P34A80 *oder* Crucial MX500
*Grafikkarte:* RX 5700XT (z.B. MSI Gaming X, PowerColor Red Devil, Sapphire Nitro+) *oder *RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X */* Gaming X Trio)
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Focus GX 550W *oder* Straight Power 11 550W
*Gehäuse: *Pure Base 500
*3. Gehäuselüfter:* Arctic P14

Das Mainboard wählst du nach gewünschter Ausstattung aus.

Die Wahl der Grafikkarte würde ich von der variablen Synchronisierung des Monitors abhängig machen.

Wenn er "nur" FreeSync hat nimmst du eine von AMD, bei "nur" G-Sync eine von Nvidia, und bei G-Sync Compatible hast du die freie Wahl.

Beim Pure Base 500 würde ich den Hecklüfter in die Front einbauen um dort zwei gleiche zu haben, den Arctic P14 baust du dann im Heck ein.

Man kann auch Unterbau von Intel kaufen, da der neue aber erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt ist es es nur wenige Tests zu den Mainboards gibt, warte ich da noch mit einer Empfehlung.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> das 650 platinum ist nicht das 650watt Gold. hier hat das 650er bereits 2 EPS Stecker.



Und du hast trotzdem die beiden PCIe Doppelstrippen. Das 650er ist einfach Crap.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

die hast du auch beim 750er.
die Strippen werden aber sofort am Stecker getrennt. somit kann die nicht benötigte in der NT Abdeckung versteckt werden.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> die hast du auch beim 750er.
> die Strippen werden aber sofort am Stecker getrennt. somit kann die nicht benötigte in der NT Abdeckung versteckt werden.



Ja, aber das E11 ist aggressiver eingestellt als das P11.
Bedeutet also, dass dass E11 bei Last eher abschaltet als es das P11 noch getan hat.
Bedeutet also, dass eine Rail vom 650er Modell nicht reichen kann. Beim 750er hast du das Problem nicht.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juni 2020)

Uno01 schrieb:


> 32GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB) 32GVKC Ripjaws      ##### (oder 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit?? )####


Wenn es nicht hart aufs Geld ankommt, was bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein scheint, würde (und habe) ich eher 32GB verbauten.
Anhand des Namens kann man bei G.Skill leider nicht eindeutig erkennen, welches genau du meinst. 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit Geizhals Deutschland
Das teurere der beiden ist wahrscheinlich mit Samsung b-Die Chips ausgestattet. Die sind unmerklich schneller als die anderen, auf denen wahrscheinlich Hynix CJR Chips sind. Wenn du also keine Übertaktungsrekorde aufstellen willst, kannst du dir das Geld sparen.

Zu den Nvme SSDs: Was die Ladezeiten von Spielen angeht, sind diese bei aktuellen Spielen mal schneller mal langsamer als SATA SSDs. Die liegen so nah beieinander, dass man es nicht merkt. Wie das bei Portierungen von PS5 und co. zukünftig aussehen wird, ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber das E11 ist aggressiver eingestellt als das P11.
> Bedeutet also, dass dass E11 bei Last eher abschaltet als es das P11 noch getan hat.
> Bedeutet also, dass eine Rail vom 650er Modell nicht reichen kann. Beim 750er hast du das Problem nicht.



hast mich überzeugt. danke. dein Input ist immer wieder hilfreich.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> hast mich überzeugt. danke. dein Input ist immer wieder hilfreich.



Keine Ursache.
Das 600er Modell ist echt nur des Marketings wegen da. Sinnvoll ist es nicht.
Wobei es natürlich auch Ausnahmen gibt.
Beim Seasonic Focus kannst du in der Tat eher das 650er als das 550er empfehlen.
Was daran liegt, dass das Netzteil eben ab 80% Last laut wird. Und hier bietet das 650er dann in der Tat mehr Reserven eher die 80% erreicht sind.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

und ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum seasonic keinen vernünftigen Luffi mit ner vernünftigen Lüfterkurve auf ihre NTs schraubt. 
sie könnten ja mal bei Noctua anfagen. 
das wäre was. NTs mit nem Noctua. damit kann man Marketing betreiben. den 10er mehr würde ich sogar gern bezahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Uno01 schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 3900X
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
> Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4
> 8 GB MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super X Trio DDR 6
> ...



In dieser Leistungsklasse nicht das Pure Power nehmen. Das ist nur bis 500W brauchbar. 
Sondern das:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W ATX 2.51 ab &euro;' '139,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> und ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum seasonic keinen vernünftigen Luffi mit ner vernünftigen Lüfterkurve auf ihre NTs schraubt.
> sie könnten ja mal bei Noctua anfagen.
> das wäre was. NTs mit nem Noctua. damit kann man Marketing betreiben. den 10er mehr würde ich sogar gern bezahlen.



Finde ich auch schade. BeQuiet zeigt ja nun mal, dass man Netzteile bauen kann, die über den gesamten Nutzungsbereich leise arbeiten.
Wird Zeit, dass Noctua Netzteile anbietet.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

und das in Braun


----------



## Uno01 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

ich muss ja mal sagen: es ist wirklich schön euren Kommentaren zu lauschen und sich in die Thematik einzulesen  Das treibt mir fast eine Gänsehaut auf die Haut  

Vielen Dank für Eure Überlegungen. 
Habe mich nochmal in die Intel Sache eingelesen und hätte bei Intel mir folgendes gedacht: 

1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7S1T0BW)
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB	
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF
750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING X TRIO DDR6
MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

#### oder MSI MAG Z390 TOMAHAWK Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail  


vllt. könnt ihr darüber nochmal eurer Blick werfen  

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und liebe Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2020)

Bleib beim Straight Power E11 750W. Das Dark Power ist nochmal teurer ohne Vorteile zu bringen.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

wie gesagt ist das pure base nicht so prall.
auch hat es keine Netzteilabdeckung. das sieht dann richtig kacke aus. und bei der Hardware darf das case ruhig ein paar taler kosten.


----------



## Uno01 (5. Juni 2020)

hm.... ja bei dem Gehäuse bin ich mir auch wirklich unsicher. Dachte mir mit Be quiet macht man nichts falsch und die Verkaufszahlen von der 600 Reihe waren soweit ganz gut.....wahrscheinlich aber auch kein hartes Kriterium ?  
Was ich umgehen will, ist ein zu heftig beleuchtestes Gehäuse und bin auf der Suche nach was schlichtem. Vllt ist die NZXT H710 Reihe eine gute Idee  
Würden die Komponenten mit dem Intel i9900k da reinpassen ? 

Liebe Grüße und besten Dank euch


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Juni 2020)

das h710 ist ne wucht. ich hab das 700. ein mega geiles Gehäuse. Groß, sehr gutes Kabelmanagment, sehr schlicht, aufgeräumt und Platz für alles.
Nur die Luffis sind nicht so prall. Musst du testen und ggf. austauschen. Was natürlich kosten verursacht.
Das muss man für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2020)

Servus,





Uno01 schrieb:


> Habe mich nochmal in die Intel Sache eingelesen und hätte bei Intel mir folgendes gedacht...


mein Vorschlag und die Infos von #9 hast du gelesen?

Die "alte" Intel-Plattform würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die neue ist auf dem Markt.

Die Samsung 970 EVO Plus ist sehr teuer, hast du die alternativ vorgeschlagene Silicon Power P34A80 angeschaut?

Bei deinem Budget würde ich in jedem Fall 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16 kaufen.

Für deinen WQHD-Monitor würde ich "nur" eine RX 5700X oder RTX2070 Super nehmen, wie geschrieben.

Als Netzteil reicht auch das Seasonic Focus GX 550W oder Straight Power 11 550W, kauf bitte kein älteres und teureres Dark Power Pro.

Wenn du dich mit mehr Leistung wohler fühlst und/oder gleich eine RTX2080Ti möchtest, nimmst du das Straight Power 11 750W.

Bei einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte empfiehlt sich ein luftiges Gehäuse wie z.B. das Meshify S2.

Das Pure Base 600 würde ich nur kaufen wenn du den Laufwerkschacht für z.B. einen DVD-Brenner brauchst.

Den Schlüssel für das Betriebssystem bekommst du günstig im Netz, u.a. bei Lizengo.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Uno01 (6. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,
Das meshify s2 ist der Hammer. Danke für den Tipp  

An Lordac: was meinst du den &#8222;alten&#8220; Intel ? 
Wollte den Intel i9 9900k 8x 3,60 So.1151 WOF  oder meinst du den <Intel aus der 10.000 Reihe ? 
Danke für #9: soweit ich das sehe sind im meshify schon 3Lüfter drinnen, würde da der Arctic 14 keine Sinn mehr machen oder ? 

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank euch  

550 Watt seasonic GX Gold 
Intel i9 9900k So.1151 WOF 
Be quiet darf Rock pro 4 
8 gb Mi 2070 Rtx
Silicon Power P34A8
Msi z390 Gaming plus Intel So. 1151 Dual channel DDR ATX Retail 
32 gb g.skill ripjaws 3200 
Meshify s2


----------



## TrueRomance (6. Juni 2020)

intel ist aktuell komplett nicht zu empfehlen. 
ein 3600/3700x ist in allen Belangen die bessere Wahl. erst recht bei wqhd und einer 2070super.
der 9900k wurde abgelöst vom 10900k. beide sind aber zu teuer.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2020)

Servus,

die Intel CPUs der 10. Generation sind die aktuellen, die der 9. die alten.

Warum etwas "altes" kaufen, wenn es das neue schon gibt?

Was spricht im Allgemeinen gegen den Ryzen 7 3700X, mit welchem du günstiger weg kommen würdest?

Die CPU ist günstiger, es reicht ein "schwächerer" Kühler wie z.B. der Brocken 3, und wenn dir USB-C 3.1 an der Front vom Gehäuse nicht wichtig ist, passt auch ein Mainboard für ~ 100,- Euro.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Uno01 (6. Juni 2020)

Danke euch  was für ein mainboard bräuchte man für die 3700x ? Auch die 570 Reihe ? 

Habe gelesen, dass Intel wohl Entwickler von AMD abkauft um wieder aufschließen zu können.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2020)

Servus,

hast du meinen #9 gelesen? Da hab ich dir ein paar Vorschläge gemacht !

Ich kann derzeit nur keine Links einstellen, da ich ein PC-Problem hab.

Wenn du - wie geschrieben, auf USB-C 3.1 an der Front vom Meshify S2 verzichten kannst, reicht eines der vorgeschlagene B450-Mainboards, ansonsten nimmst du das X570.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2020)

Uno01 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen, dass Intel wohl Entwickler von AMD abkauft um wieder aufschließen zu können.



Wo hast du das denn gelesen?
Selbst wenn das der Fall wäre -- Intel hat ein völlig anderes Chipdesign als AMD. Wenn Intel also das AMD Design kopieren wollte, bräuchten sie dafür Jahre.


----------



## Uno01 (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

at Treshold: finde die Seite leider nicht mehr, jedoch in einem der englisch sprachigen Foren  

ich habe die Sache mit dem i9900k nun beerdigt und peile den 
3700x und den 3900x an von Ryzen. 
Dazu noch eine Frage: würde bei beiden auch eine Motherboard der B450 Reihe passen ? 
z.B. das B450 MSI Tomahawk MAX AM4 ? 
Oder bräuchte die 3900x die 570 Reihe ?


Wünsch euch einen schönen Abend und wie immer vielen Dank für Eure Mühe


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2020)

Servus,

mit einem guten B450-Board wie dem MSI Mortar Max, Tomahawk Max, oder -A Pro Max, kannst du beide CPUs betreiben.

Bei deinem Anwendungsbereich, würde ich den Ryzen 7 3700X nehmen, wie vorgeschlagen.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2020)

B450 geht natürlich auch.
Schau einfach nach der Ausstattung, die du vom Mainboard brauchst.


----------



## Uno01 (6. Juni 2020)

Danke euch  
ein letztes mal noch zum Netzteil: 
750W Corsair RM750 80 PLUS Gold Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
750 Watt Corsair CX Series CX750M Modular 80+ Bronze

wollte auf 750 Watt hoch um evtl. irgendwann längerfristig etwas zu haben. Corsair scheint auch gute Netzteile herzustellen was ist eure Meinung dazu gekoppelt mit der Ryzen 3700oder3900 und dem Tomahawk Max + RTX 2070oder2080 

In Vorfreude auf den PC und grüße vom Sofa bei stürmischen Wetter draußen


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Nimm nicht Corsair.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2020)

Servus,

wenn du vor hast irgendwann eine Grafikkarte im Kaliber einer RTX2080Ti zu kaufen, dann nimm ein Netzteil wie z.B. das Straight Power 11 750W.

Ansonsten reicht ein gutes 550 Watt wie z.B. das Seasonic Focus GX 550W oder Straight Power 11 550W.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Uno01 (6. Juni 2020)

Liebes Team,

vielen Dank für Eure vielen unterschiedlichen Rückmeldungen. Ich hab nun die Bestellung getätigt und habe mir fest vorgenommen keine Veränderungen mehr durchzuführen. Manchmal muss man einfach machen  
Ich freue mich riesig auf den PC und  kann es kaum erwarten.

Toll hier in dieser Community ein so belebtes Portal gefunden zu haben. 
Toller Umgang hier  

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und werdet sicherlich wieder von mir hören.

Bleibt mir nur noch ein dickes DANKESCHÖN da zu lassen und bis bald zu sagen


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Was ist nun deine Zusammenstellung??


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2020)

Uno01 schrieb:


> Danke euch
> ein letztes mal noch zum Netzteil:
> 750W Corsair RM750 80 PLUS Gold Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
> 750 Watt Corsair CX Series CX750M Modular 80+ Bronze



Die sind beide nicht empfehlenswert.



Uno01 schrieb:


> wollte auf 750 Watt hoch um evtl. irgendwann längerfristig etwas zu haben. Corsair scheint auch gute Netzteile herzustellen was ist eure Meinung dazu gekoppelt mit der Ryzen 3700oder3900 und dem Tomahawk Max + RTX 2070oder2080



Corsair hat brauchbare und weniger brauchbare Netzteile im Portfolio. 
Das Fractal ist gerade gut lieferbar. Das kannst du nehmen.
Fractal Design Ion+ 660P 660W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'112,04 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Uno01 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo  

hier die Zusammenstellung: 
B450 Tomahawk MAX
Ryzen 3700 X 
Brocken 3 Alpenföhn
32GB DDR4-3200/3600 CL16 Ripjaws 5
Silicon Power P34A80
2070 MSI Geforce RTX 
Seasonic 550 Watt Gold Modular
Meshify S2 Fractal 


Was ich mich Frage: die Nvidia RTX 3000 Serie steht wohl vor der Tür. Würde denen noch 550 Watt reichen oder mehr brauchen? Hat sich da schon jemand eingelesen?  bzw. würde in die Konfiguration eine 3080 reinpassen? 

Was meint ihr zur Konfiguration? 

Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch Corona warte ich noch - Bestelländerungen wohl noch möglich. 
Liebe Grüße und Danke


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juni 2020)

Uno01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hier die Zusammenstellung:
> B450 Tomahawk MAX
> ...



Gibt überhaupt handfeste Infos über die 3080 ? 

Dein Konfig ist sehr gut, 

 falls dir die 550w arg stört kannst ja die Fractal ion 660w holen und die ist gut.   
Fractal Design Ion+ 660P 660W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'113,92 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Tests
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/Tests/Fractal-Ion-Platinum-560p-1295845/
Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum Series im Test: effizient und leise - Hardwareluxx


----------

